# All Piranha Species!



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Would Like A List Of Every Species Of Piranha So Post On My Personal Website! I Have Noticed That Some Piranha's Share A Different Scientific Name Such As The Red Belly Piranha Is "Serrasalimus nattereri" or "Pygocentrus nattereri" So...Which One Is Correct? Anyway I'm Sure That One Of You Piranha Guru's Can Tell Me Every Piranha Species Know To Man! I Would Appreciate It Mucho!

My Website Is http://home.neb.rr.com/piranha

Thanks ~Faded


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm sorry, but you're ripping off of P-Fury. I strongly suggest that you take this down.

Pac


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing when I looked at your website. I was wondering if you got permission to add those hyperlinks????


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Click the link in my sig...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not tryint to rip off PFury. If Anything, P-Fure should thank me for sending traffic their way from my website duh! Anyway Thats petty stuff. All I'm looking for is a complete species list for my site, so please stop with all this negativity and envy! Thank-you Faded

P.S. I took the links down just for you whiners! I Hope Your Happy


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Thankyou skelator for your help, thats All i needed! =) You Rock!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Faded said:


> I'm not tryint to rip off PFury. If Anything, P-Fure should thank me for sending traffic their way from my website duh! Anyway Thats petty stuff. All I'm looking for is a complete species list for my site, so please stop with all this negativity and envy! Thank-you Faded
> 
> P.S. I took the links down just for you whiners! I Hope Your Happy
> [snapback]869137[/snapback]​


Sir, you claimed that it was YOUR website when in fact all you had were links to this website that you claimed as your own. That is what we can copyright infringement here in western society.

Glad you took the links down. I think you'd be ok if you got permission from the webmaster here as well as clearly label the links as someone elses work and not your own.

Pac


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

LoL


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Faded Posted Today, 12:35 PM
> Thankyou skelator for your help, thats All i needed! =) You Rock!


You might want to ask the owner of that web site Skeletor sent you to for permission to use any information out of there. He might not take kindly to it that data being used without permission.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh My f*cking God! All I Want Is A f*cking Website With Some Information For My Friends Who Are Interested In Piranha's And Other Such sh*t Like That. I'm Going To Have To Get The Information Somewhere Whether It Be From An Encyclopedia Or A Website....In Any Case It's All The Same Information No Matter Where You Get It. You Guys Are Taking This sh*t Way To Seriously. Pretty Soon This Site Will Go From Piranha-Fury.com To Copywrite-Fury-Protection.com I Mean What The Point Of The Site? To Educate? Or To Keep People From Learning And Sharing So That All May Not Learn? Anyway, I Doub't That Skeletor Would Be Upset If I Used His Information, But If That Is The Case, Then I'll Go f*ck Myself Somewhere Else! Thank-You All For Your Legal Advice!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Nevermind. Ignore Me. I'm Just A Raving Lunatic Who You Are All Frustrating Very Much Thats All. I Love Piranha's And Other Characins. I Do Apologize For My Anger Outbreak. Sorry All =)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Faded Posted Today, 01:24 PM
> Oh My f*cking God! All I Want Is A f*cking Website With Some Information For My Friends Who Are Interested In Piranha's And Other Such sh*t Like That. I'm Going To Have To Get The Information Somewhere Whether It Be From An Encyclopedia Or A Website....In Any Case It's All The Same Information No Matter Where You Get It. You Guys Are Taking This sh*t Way To Seriously. Pretty Soon This Site Will Go From Piranha-Fury.com To Copywrite-Fury-Protection.com I Mean What The Point Of The Site? To Educate? Or To Keep People From Learning And Sharing So That All May Not Learn? Anyway, I Doub't That Skeletor Would Be Upset If I Used His Information, But If That Is The Case, Then I'll Go f*ck Myself Somewhere Else! Thank-You All For Your Legal Advice!


Its not legal advice, its from the creator of OPEFE. Permission denied.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Faded said:


> Oh My f*cking God! All I Want Is A f*cking Website With Some Information For My Friends Who Are Interested In Piranha's And Other Such sh*t Like That. I'm Going To Have To Get The Information Somewhere Whether It Be From An Encyclopedia Or A Website....In Any Case It's All The Same Information No Matter Where You Get It. You Guys Are Taking This sh*t Way To Seriously. Pretty Soon This Site Will Go From Piranha-Fury.com To Copywrite-Fury-Protection.com I Mean What The Point Of The Site? To Educate? Or To Keep People From Learning And Sharing So That All May Not Learn? Anyway, I Doub't That Skeletor Would Be Upset If I Used His Information, But If That Is The Case, Then I'll Go f*ck Myself Somewhere Else! Thank-You All For Your Legal Advice!
> [snapback]869184[/snapback]​



















The link skalator gave you was not his site, it was Franks, aka Hastatus! No one is saying dont link to the sites, but either a. ask for permission from that site, or b. make sure you say that the sites you are linking to are not yours. Preferably do both!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Linking to sites uses up bandwidth from the Originator. In this case OPEFE if I understand computer ethics correctly. If you wish to discuss this via PM, I'd be more than happy to do it there.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

OK. I Want a. A List Of Every Species Of Piranha..I Can Get Them From This Site Or Another Site, Or An Encyclopedia. And b. Some Information on each species hence the links to P-fury. But I'm not ripping off anything. If i were, then I would just copy/paste everything from p-fury onto my website. But i think anyone can figure out that when you click on a link and all of a sudden the http address changes to piranha-fury.com it's pretty well self explanitory that they have been taken to another domain where the information is obviously theirs!

anyway. beating a dead horse, i got what i needed thankyou


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Faded Posted Today, 01:32 PM
> OK. I Want a. A List Of Every Species Of Piranha..I Can Get Them From This Site Or Another Site, Or An Encyclopedia. And b. Some Information on each species hence the links to P-fury. But I'm not ripping off anything. If i were, then I would just copy/paste everything from p-fury onto my website. But i think anyone can figure out that when you click on a link and all of a sudden the http address changes to piranha-fury.com it's pretty well self explanitory that they have been taken to another domain where the information is obviously theirs!
> 
> anyway. beating a dead horse, i got what i needed thankyou


I understand what you are doing. I have no problems with it. It is good you are teaching others about piranas. Just be sure you credit the source of your information at the bottom of each page under the title "References". Its a suggestion to you and will save you a lot of heartburn later.

Good luck.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry for creating such a stink...







I never thought trying to help somebody out could go so wrong, but I can see where it did, and how.

No, that link is *not* my site, it is Frank's (Hastatus) site.

I was trying to lead Faded in the right direction, and I see no better place than OPEFE's site! It has the most up-to-date and accurate information, on the web, known to man as far as Piranha's are concerned. If he wanted to learn a thing or two, I knew that he could more than utilize Frank's site (not for Faded's own site's purposes, but for the education he would gain from reading OPEFE from head-to-toe, along with the knowledge he would gain from P-fury, as well as his own progression in the hobby).


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

NO harm done, just a few tossed around words Skelator.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm Not Going To Copy Anybody's Site, I Already Have Most Of The Species, I Just Know That I Am Missing A Few And Wanted To Complete My List! That's All I Apologize To Everyone I Offended, I'm Really Not An Asshole I Swear!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Riverwonders.com Another Good, Reliable Place To Buy Piranha's And Other Predatory Fish Online










now thats funny
they are the worst distributor to deal with


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Faded Posted Today, 01:46 PM
> I'm Not Going To Copy Anybody's Site, I Already Have Most Of The Species, I Just Know That I Am Missing A Few And Wanted To Complete My List! That's All I Apologize To Everyone I Offended,* I'm Really Not An Asshole I Swear*!


Your PM cleared that one up......relax now.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Like Riverwonders...Booo!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

has anyone every dowloaded a or pasted a picture of a piranha or other related fish on their desktop maybe as a screensaver or just wallpaper?

IF SO YOU ARE DOING THE SAME THING FADED DID WHICH IS USE







OTHER PEOPLES INFO ON YOUR sh*t.

Its the same thing.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Slim said:


> has anyone every dowloaded a or pasted a picture of a piranha or other related fish on their desktop maybe as a screensaver or just wallpaper?
> 
> IF SO YOU ARE DOING THE SAME THING FADED DID WHICH IS USE
> 
> ...


Just when I thought the fire had faded...

(no pun intended)


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Time to close this puppy up.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

how do i shut this thing down?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Time to close this puppy up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closed per req!!!


----------

